# Should I consider releasing????????



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I rescued a baby pigeon that fell off my roof about 6 weeks ago. I followed all your instructions for hand feeding and he is now weaned and eating and drinking on his own. He has started to fly and makes it from my kitchen counter to the top of the refrigerator. He was in pretty bad shape when I found him and is now healthy with the exception that he has only ONE EYE.

There are atleast 15 other wild pigeons that live on my roof and during the daytime I have been leaving the baby in his cage on the back patio. These birds come around and look for me to give them seed and my baby seems to react to their sounds.

My baby is very attached to me and has no fear of humans or dogs. He sits on my shoulder and jumps to me when I open his cage door. I have also grown very attached to him. 

I do not want to deprive him of his freedom and to be with the other pigeons, however I don't want him to be out there only to be killed by other preditors or some unkind human.

I have no problem with keeping him as a pet but I want to make sure I do the right thing for this precious little creature.

Your opinions will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

I say definately keep him especially as he only has one eye.He'll have a much easier life with you.One of my ferals Dusty Escaped out the front door a short while ago.She stayed around for about 6 hours then totally disappeared.The next morning she was still missing but at midday there she was sat on the aviary wanting to go in.This is a bird that has spent most of the 6 weeks with me in a cage in the bedroom and only had a few short spells in the aviary.She obviously decided that a warm bed and plentiful food was preferable to freedom.He'll also have a longer life with you.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Totally agree with Solly.

I have had a couple of one-eyed ferals come around the balcony with the 'mob' in the past. Neither came around for long, and I doubt they just decided they didn't like the free food and baths.

We have a few one-eyed rescues in our aviary and, believe me, even our biggest and toughest one-eyed bird is practically defenseless if I approach from his blind side, and only spins round when I call his name.

Maybe in future you will come across another pigeon who needs rescuing, maybe disabled in some way, who would make a friend (or mate) for your baby, depending on whether 'he' does turn out to be a he or a she.

Who knows, you may one day like to build a little aviary for a couple of needy pigeons 

John


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I completely agree. Especially since he has no fear of people or dogs. Sounds like you have yourself a new best friend.  I have four with only one eye or partial blindness and they do amazingly well, just as well as the other pigeons for the most part. But I wouldn't chance it by releasing them.  Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I completely agree.


Me too, absolutely!

Cynthia


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I think I just need confirmation it was best to keep him. It would break my heart to give him up now. He will live out his life very comfortable and happy in my home never having to worry about food or shelter. He's part of the family now.

My husband is a poker player and has named him "One Eye Jack".

Thanks again for all the encouragment. I'm so glad I found this site.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> He's part of the family now.


Sounds wonderful! Would love to see pictures if you can.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I'll take some pictures in the morning and post them. I'd like to know what everyone thinks of my baby "One Eye Jack"


----------

